# Minimising distortion in vinyl



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

Hello, I have two turntables, the main one being a Dual 1219 with Shure M97 set at about 1.2G for both weight and antiskating. Though I get a fantastic sound on the outside of the disk, I get a tremendous amount of distortion toward the center. I know the fidelity and level will drop towards the center but this is rather rediculous. I thought I was having issues with dirt but even a well-cleaned record doesn't sound as good as it should. Both my turntables have this issue and my Sony has a cart/stylus with less than 10 hours of play time on it.
Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Did you use a set up Protractor when you installed the carts?


----------



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

I never knew there was such a thing for that purpose.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

http://forum.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/frr.pl?ranlg&1182048340&read&3&4&

Scroll way down the page.... I never understood why they didn't come with directions, or at least give a hint that it came with an alignment tool.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok thats your problem, here is a website and even a free tool for you to use to properly set up your cart, follow the directions and print this free tool out. Make sure you cut spindle hole out with care then simply place you needle on the two spots, check and see if it falls in both zones on the print out. If it doesnt loosen the cart screws and tweak position the tighten back up. Once cart is set that issue of distortion should be much better if not gone all together.
here is tool just print it at proper size cheers
http://www.enjoythemusic.com/freestuff.htm


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Ohh, helpful link. I bookmarked that for later use.

He should be able to find a alignment tool hidden in the bottom of the box that his stylus came in. For some reason, the manufacture doesn't even hint about it.


----------



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

AH YES! I do remember a little piece of plastic that came with my replacement cart for my Sony but I got the Dual used and had no such thing.
I'll give it a shot, thanks!


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

The best place to get a stylus alignment protractor is www.vinylengine.com . They have several different ones for download. It's very likely they have one specifically designed for your TT's. You will have to register to access the download pages. If you have an interest in vinyl it's a site to be aware of.


----------



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

Thanks JoeESP9. I'm having a hard time getting the scale of that generic protractor right and the author doesn't help much.


----------

